# Discus sick w/cotton like sunstance on wound



## shortcut mary (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone...Shortcut here. As you will see I'm new to the Forum, as well as a newbie w/freshwater fish. 
We have a 144 gallon tank that houses Discus, Pink tail chalis, loaches, neons etc.
Last week I noticed a lot of movement in the tank...next day I see white cotton like stuff on the wound. After observing, it looks like our Discus could be rubbing it off. 
Any ideas on what I should do? I tried to net but was unable to.
No other fish is having problems or has any signs of the white stuff.

Thank You very much for your time!
Shortcut


----------



## shortcut mary (Apr 2, 2008)

*Sorry for posting w/out entering info...Please Help*

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons)*140*
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? Fresh
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? 2 years
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) SEE TANK INFO
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? YES
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? 82
7. What make/model filter are you using? FLUVAL FX5
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? yes
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? a little
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? last week, 25%
11. How often do you perform water changes? weekly except on weeks we change filter
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? brine shrimp am, granule and flakes eve
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? 10 hrs I think{husband's tank}
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? Problem w/Discus. Got a wound, cottony stuff happened, looks like he/she rubbed it off. fin is tearing
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. I know it was ok on Sun. Husband has peremeters
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? liquid
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank* last week and everything was fine!*

Thank You very Much!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Identify what you see here:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9654

Treat with the medications you find here:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10716


----------



## shortcut mary (Apr 2, 2008)

*Thanks...*

Thanks Herefishy! 

I did read the referenced material prior to posting. Just not sure which disease it is...3 or 4 diseases have the same symtoms.

I do appreciate you answering my inquiry...You were the only one.
Shortcut


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

You say the fungus appears cottony. I would treat with a good quality fungucide. Another good product that I like to use is Pimafix. Combined with MelaFix, they are the staple of my medicine cabinet.


----------



## shortcut mary (Apr 2, 2008)

*Again, Thank You*

Thanks again! I'm learning more and more each day. We love our fish.

I look forward to learning more from the members here. I know you and other moderators have probably seen these and similar questions over and over. herefishy. thanks for interpreting my question.
shortcut


----------



## shortcut mary (Apr 2, 2008)

*Picture of Discus sore- Not sure if I did this right*


----------



## Elahrairah (Feb 16, 2007)

Is that him/her?

You are talking about the pink spot by the pectoral fin? That's an odd place.

Watch carefullly he isn't getting picked on. If he is, give the culprit a time out in another tank while he heals. 

I also use Pimafix. What I like about it is that it is natrual. Whatever medication you decide to use, just watch to see if it gets worse.

Also looks like they are spawing....wish my discus would "get in the mood"....very nice fish. Good luck with it.


----------



## shortcut mary (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank You for answering. Showed this same photo to my Aquarium guy. Said"No worries. Won't spread, will get well. He gave me Anti-Parasite Medicated Fish Food by jungle. It is noted on front of bottle w/PRAZIQUANTEL Is this a bacterial infection? AT the beginning of the week, white cottony stuff was on wound. Don't know if he/she scrape it off.

Still going to buy what you and herefishy suggested.


----------



## cichlid-mike (Apr 11, 2008)

Mary,

Typically the white cotton stuff is a fungus, and is normally treated with some form of anti-fungal fish medicine. Sounds like these guys have you on the right track. Let us know how you make out!

Mike


----------



## shortcut mary (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike! Having a tough time catching our Discus to put in hospital tank. Any suggestions? I've read that you shouldn't use a net to catch the bigger fish. Is this correct?

I'm paying the guy from LFS to come tomorrow and see what he can do.

I sure appreciate that you and few others have come to our rescue.  
Sincerely...mary


----------

